# Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder



## torino (4. Januar 2011)

Hallo
wollte mal euch fragen wer denn von euch auch noch den einfachen Köder Fischfetzen auf die Platten nimmt denn das Typische ist normal ja Wattwurm und wie sie alle heißen . Was haltet ihr denn mit Fischfetzen auf Platte zu gehen meint ihr das würde auch gehen wenn man auf Butt löffelt oder halt auch auf andere Weise drauf angelt ? Wäre schön wenn ihr mal eure Erfahrungen zu diesen Köder schreiben könntet !


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> wollte mal euch fragen wer denn von euch auch noch den einfachen Köder Fischfetzen auf die Platten nimmt denn das Typische ist normal ja Wattwurm und wie sie alle heißen . Was haltet ihr denn mit Fischfetzen auf Platte zu gehen meint ihr das würde auch gehen wenn man auf Butt löffelt oder halt auch auf andere Weise drauf angelt ? Wäre schön wenn ihr mal eure Erfahrungen zu diesen Köder schreiben könntet !


 



Hallo Torino,#h

mit Hering machst du nichts falsch.Sowohl frisch,als auch eingesalzen ein guter Koder.
Nur von Dorschfetzen solltest du die Finger lassen.Damit habe ich noch nie einen Fisch gefangen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## torino (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder*

Und wie sieht es mit Hornhecht oder Makrelenfetzen aus ?


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder*



torino schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit Hornhecht oder Makrelenfetzen aus ?


 

Makrelenfetzen fangen auch,aber nach meinen Erfahrungen nicht so gut wie Hering.Hornhecht habe ich noch nicht auf Platte eingesetzt.:m


Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Steinbuttt (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> wollte mal euch fragen wer denn von euch auch noch den einfachen Köder Fischfetzen auf die Platten nimmt denn das Typische ist normal ja Wattwurm und wie sie alle heißen . Was haltet ihr denn mit Fischfetzen auf Platte zu gehen meint ihr das würde auch gehen wenn man auf Butt löffelt oder halt auch auf andere Weise drauf angelt ? Wäre schön wenn ihr mal eure Erfahrungen zu diesen Köder schreiben könntet !


 
Hallo Torino,

Heringsfetzen geht auf jedenfall!
Als ich nach der Wende mit dem Brandungsangeln begonnen habe, gab es die ersten Jahre hier noch keine Wattwürmer. Da haben wir fast nur mit Heringsfetzen geangelt (wenn wir welche bekamen, auch mit Sandaalen).
Meine größte Flunder (49cm), habe ich zB. damals auf Heringsfetzen gefangen (siehe Foto).
Dorsche nehmen die Fetzen nicht so gerne, aber Platte nehmen auch gern Fischfetzen, vor allem der Steinbutt nimmt einen Fetzen viel lieber als einen Wurm.

Wie ich schon im Eismeldungstread im Meerforellenforum schrieb, will ich Morgen mit dem Buttlöffel auf Platte versuchen...mein Köder: HERINGSFETZEN. Mal sehen obs klappt?

Gruß Heiko


----------



## torino (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder*

Nur wo bekommt man in Dänemark im August Heringe aus den Wasser vom Ufer ? Warum gehen Heringsfetzen besser als andere Fischarten oder ist das nur einbildung das andere Arten besser gehen ?


----------



## Steinbuttt (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder*



torino schrieb:


> Nur wo bekommt man in Dänemark im August Heringe aus den Wasser vom Ufer ? Warum gehen Heringsfetzen besser als andere Fischarten oder ist das nur einbildung das andere Arten besser gehen ?


 
Hallo torino,

Heringe nimmst Du aus'm Supermarkt/Fischladen. Ich angle fast ausschließlich mit gefrorenen Heringen. Selbst hier an der Küste ist es schwierig, vor dem Angeln schnell noch frische Heringe zu bekommen (außer vieleicht im Frühjahr).
Die gefrorenen sind zwar etwas weicher, doch ich binde meine Fetzen immer zusätzlich mit Zwirn oder dünnem Gummiband an - damit halten die top am Haken. Als Haken verwende ich immer einen mit Wiederhaken am Schaft, diese halten den Fetzen zusätzlich.
Heringe haben ein sehr fettiges, öliges Fleisch, das im Wasser eine wunderbare Duftspur verbreitet und die Räuber dadurch viel besser zum Köder lockt. Außerdem scheint der Hering sehr nahrhaft zu sein, denn bei fast allen Räubern hier bei uns an der Küste steht der Hering auf dem Speisezettel als Nummer 1. Selbst bei den Hechten oder Barschen hier in den Brackwassergebieten.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## derfischangler (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder*

Hallo Heiko !
Und mit welcher Montage angelst Du auf die Platten ?

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Steinbuttt (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko !
> Und mit welcher Montage angelst Du auf die Platten ?
> 
> Gruß
> Uwe


 
Hallo Uwe,

auf Flunder angle ich mit normaler Brandungsmontage -> ein Haken als Nachläufer, einen überm Blei, das ganze durch Clips beim auswerfen gehalten.
Wenn Du beim Buttangel Deine Chancen erhöhen willst, dann laß die Montagen nicht einfach nach dem Auswurf liegen, sondern kurbel sie nach ein paar Minuten immer wieder ein kleines Stück ein. Der durch das Blei dabei aufgewirbelte Sand macht die Butts neugierig.
Zum Steinbuttangeln verwende ich eine Montage mit nur einem Haken, diesen an einer sehr langen Mundschnur aus durchsichtiger Amnesia. Dieses lange Vorfach lege ich zum auswerfen über zwei Clips.
Seit kurzem versuche ich es auch mit dem Buttlöffel. Dort verwende ich ein kurzes Vorfach aus durchsichtiger Amnesia ca. 15 - 20 cm. Längere Vorfächer vertüddeln zu oft beim auswerfen.
Beim Angeln auf Dorsch könnte ich gut auf Lockperlen verzichten, da zumindest ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe das sie den Dorschen völlig egal sind. Dort habe ich an meinen Montagen auch nur eine Perle (Lil Corkys) vor dem Haken, nur damit die Wattwürmer nicht hochrutschen und der Köder beim beim einsaugen etwas leichter ist.  -> Farbe völlig wurscht, schon weil die meisten Dorsche eh im Dunklen beißen.
Bei den Platten sieht das schon etwas anders aus, diese sind bekannlich Augenjäger und sehr neugierig, sie lassen sich gern locken. Besonders gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit Weiß, Perlmutt und Silber gemacht, also Farben, die der Butt von seiner Nahrung her kennt (Muscheln, Kleinfisch usw.)

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir damit etwas helfen.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## antonio (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder*



torino schrieb:


> Hallo
> wollte mal euch fragen wer denn von euch auch noch den einfachen Köder Fischfetzen auf die Platten nimmt denn das Typische ist normal ja Wattwurm und wie sie alle heißen . Was haltet ihr denn mit Fischfetzen auf Platte zu gehen meint ihr das würde auch gehen wenn man auf Butt löffelt oder halt auch auf andere Weise drauf angelt ? Wäre schön wenn ihr mal eure Erfahrungen zu diesen Köder schreiben könntet !



also in norge fuktioniert das bestens hering makrele oder reeker.

antonio


----------



## derfischangler (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder*

Danke Heiko !

Ich werd das mal auch vom (Schlauch)Boot probiern, das müßte ja mit einer leichten Drift auch gut gehen.
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Steinbuttt (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Danke Heiko !
> 
> Ich werd das mal auch vom (Schlauch)Boot probiern, das müßte ja mit einer leichten Drift auch gut gehen.
> Gruß
> Uwe


 
Hallo Uwe,

die von mir beschriebenen Montagen verwende ich alle zum Angeln vom Ufer.
Wenn Du es vom Boot auf Platte versuchen willst, probiere es unbedingt mal mit Buttlöffel (oder ein Effzett-Blinker, geht auch).
Hier mal ein Link, wo Du einiges an Infos dazu findest:

http://www.der-norden-angelt.de/buttloeffel.htm

Gruß Heiko


----------



## derfischangler (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder*

Mann , Heiko !
Das sind ja spitzen Tipps, Danke !!
Hast Du mal Lust auf Dorsch zu angeln ( vom Boot natürlich)? und auf Rügen.

Gruß

Uwe


----------



## Steinbuttt (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Fischfetzen als Plattfischköder*



derfischangler schrieb:


> Mann , Heiko !
> Das sind ja spitzen Tipps, Danke !!
> Hast Du mal Lust auf Dorsch zu angeln ( vom Boot natürlich)? und auf Rügen.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Uwe,

klar, sehr gerne.
Gib mal Bescheid, wenn Du mal los willst.
Ist mit meinen drei Kindern und zeitaufwendigem Job zwar nicht immer ganz einfach mit der Zeiteinteilung, aber wenn ich es irgendwie hinkriege, bin ich gern dabei.

Gruß Heiko


----------

